# Angelfish Aquarium Photos??



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I was wondering if there is a place on here I can go to see a bunch of different photos of Angelfish aquariums/setups? I've been Googling "Angelfish aquascaping" and it's not really showing me much. I just want some ideas. I guess I'm a visual person, lol. I like looking at other people's tanks to help me decide on colors and stuff like that. But I'd like for the photos to be specific to freshwater Angelfish and not just in general tank photos.

:-?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Check this out. http://theangelfishsociety.org/


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

One of the nicest angel tanks I've seen ... won Tank of the Month here to boot:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=1387015&highlight=#1387015


----------



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

You cant go far wrong with some nice branchy wood a few plants and sand. Heres a couple of old pics of my angel tank


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's mine... or half of it atleast LOL There's six angels in there somewhere...


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are some of my favourite for inspiration....
Planted(obviously not easy to create and maintain a high level scape such as this)

http://bubblesaquarium.com/images/Aquas ... Photo9.jpg

Simple hardscape

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3225/304 ... 465793.jpg

Biotope by c-f forum member Pomi

http://i52.tinypic.com/dewy00.jpg

Or you can also scan the adg site's gallery and see some of the scapes they have done for ideas. www.aquariumdesigngroup.com


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's responses. Sometimes I really irritate myself, lol. This project was supposed to be easy but it has now became very complicated, lol. I always do this to myself!!

I sold all my African Cichlids last week b/c I got tired of how they always hide in my Texas Holey Rocks. My plan was to buy some Angelfish to replace them and be done with it! But noooooo! I have to care and start researching more about Angelfish and now I have completely changed my tank around. I took out all the crushed shells that I was using for substrate, I removed all the Texas Holey Rock, and I added black sand instead. I also have been hiking and searching for driftwood pieces to add to my tank. But I haven't had much luck in the driftwood area. I found some pieces but I think they are sort of ugly. And now IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m left wondering if I should attempt real plants or fake plants. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m sort of leaning toward fake b/c IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m feeling really overwhelmed right now and real plants would just add to my frustration. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve never messed with real plants before. Sooooo, my tank still isn't ready yet. This was never supposed to take this long, but since I'm a perfectionist and care, it is! lol

Oh and btw, I still have no clue where I intend to buy my Angelfish. I stopped searching for them when I started rearranging my tank. Auugh!


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Louie13 said:


> Or you can also scan the adg site's gallery and see some of the scapes they have done for ideas. www.aquariumdesigngroup.com


I checked out all the links you posted. I must say this site www.aquariumdesigngroup.com is awesome! I don't think I've seen a more awesome site for aquarium photos. The freshwater hardscape album is HOT. I love how clean, sleek, sassy, and classy those tanks look. It just makes me want some awesome driftwood pieces even more! The pieces I've found so far aren't even in the same league, lol.


----------



## Fire Fish (Sep 23, 2004)

CutieSusieQ said:


> Louie13 said:
> 
> 
> > Or you can also scan the adg site's gallery and see some of the scapes they have done for ideas. www.aquariumdesigngroup.com
> ...


 If you're willing to pay for it, you can find very nice pieces of driftwood for sale online.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

ADG is a great site to see tanks, Check out Takashi Amano as well.

http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/n ... index.html

Angelfish in a tank with crushed shells and holy rock just doesn't seem right. I concur about the sand, and I would go for a planted tank with driftwood.

Just put the oyster shells in storage, in case you want to use them again in the future. A planted Angelfish display tank can be a thing of beauty, if done right, but just take your time.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I've sold all my Texas Holey Rock and crushed shell substrate. Plus, I now have driftwood in my tank with the sand I added last week. Sooo, I'm slowly getting where I want to be with my "new" tank. The more I researched angelfish and saw photos of their tanks, the more I knew I wouldn't be happy until I changed my whole tank, so that's what I did


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Angelfish make outstanding cichlids to keep in planted aquariums, as well. They don't dig, and have no interest in chowing down at your carefully maintained, all-you-can-eat salad bar! :? 
Plus, I believe that the natural/wild-coloration varieties of angelfish, look especially nice when kept with a good selection of live plants in the tank. 8)


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Auballagh said:


> Angelfish make outstanding cichlids to keep in planted aquariums, as well. They don't dig, and have no interest in chowing down at your carefully maintained, all-you-can-eat salad bar! :?
> Plus, I believe that the natural/wild-coloration varieties of angelfish, look especially nice when kept with a good selection of live plants in the tank. 8)


Thanks 

My mom used to keep a pair of Angels when I was a kid. I remember one of them always laying eggs on the heater, but then she and her "mate" would eat the eggs every time. It would drive my mom nuts, lol. So anyway, I've always loved Angelfish and I guess they sort of bring back my childhood a little too when I see em. I'll be glad once my tank is done and I can finally enjoy them.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's my version of an Angelfish biotope:










In this photo, you can hardly see them somewhere to the left, in the shadows.


----------

